# Episode 18: We Got Death Star (Death Star)!



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Shane and Jeff re-experienced adventures in a galaxy far, far away courtesy of the new *Star Wars* limited editions featuring the original versions of the films before George Lucas came down with post-traumatic perfectionist syndrome (a.k.a. NUTS!).
Is the force strong in Episode 18? Search your feelings. You know it to be true!
Technorati Tags: 20th Century Fox, C3P0, Darth Vader, George Lucas, Han Solo, LucasFilm, Luke Skywalker, Original Trilogy, Princess Leia, R2 D2, Star WarsCopyright © 2006 *The DVD Marquee - A DVD Podcast*. This Feed is for personal non-commercial use only. If you are not reading this material in your news aggregator, the site you are looking at is guilty of copyright infringement. Please contact [email protected] so we can take legal action immediately.Plugin by TaraganaDownload Standard Podcast

More...


----------

